# shirmp



## THESAMS (Feb 17, 2003)

whats kind of shrimp should i feed them. are u talking about the shirimp u can buy at the supermarket


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i buy huge bags of salad size shrimp for $30 from my local fish market they last for 2 months with 3 feedings a day. they love them. worked very well to get their color to come out more.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Same here: salad shrimps are cheap, my reds love it, and they have the bestest coloration.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn right...that kind of fish...


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

By "salad shrimp" do you mean the little pink pre-cooked ones? The local store here sells "Salad shrimp" as the pre-cooked one that are already de-veined and shelled. I feed my RBP the "non-salad" raw shrimp. He seems to like it ok. As I have just started feeding him shrimp in the last few days he is still getting used to it. Does anyone know of any problems with raw shrimp as long as they have been frozen?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I get the salad shrimp as in the cooked and de shelled kind. it's super cheap and my reds love it, not to mention they are super red because of it. raw shrimp is fine to, just a little more expensive.

Joe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I get the full sized uncooked shrimp that are shelled.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

also you can get brine shrimp form local LFS it can come enriched with needed vitamins and minerals

...also I find that they like shrimp pellets as well, which are also enriched with many needed mierals and vitamins


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

If you wanted to for smaller piranha, it is very easy and cheap to produce brine shrimp!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just wanted to mock you for spelling the title wrong!









shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, shirmp, .....


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> I just wanted to mock you for spelling the title wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow, your so productive
















... Isnt that always a B!TcH when you make those simple mistakes, oh well I am sure we all know what hes talking about anyways


----------

